# Book holder for Kindle - BookGem Bookholder video



## KindleGarten (Jan 17, 2010)

I'd noticed this book holder was designed for regular books but it's kind of uncanny how this fits perfectly on the Kindle 2. This was mentioned once before on the forums but there is a new video up on Youtube that shows the BookGem being used with a Kindle that's quite good. They don't show it with the DX but I've heard it's fine.

> BookGem Book Holder

I have one of these that's pretty killer but watching this video had a couple of good tips. I couldn't figure out how they plugged in the cord with it in the holder, but there's a little trick they show on how to detach the little ledge flap thing (that's kind of useless for ebooks anyway) so you have clear access to the USB port. At one point he even turns the thing upside down and shakes it to show how it's grabbed pretty well by the book holder. I haven't tried this myself (!) but it's kind of nice to think that it's held securely.

THis is available on Amazon but for some reason not in the Kindle Accessories area. $15 and made in USA which is kind of cool.


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

I want 1


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I really like this one. Right now I resort to turning a coffee cup upside down on the dining table to prop the Kindle on,  so I can read while I munch my oatmeal in the morning  .

I don't like most book holders I see as they are bulky, that one is perfect. I might just get it.  But I have  K1, I assume it would work too although there isn't as much area on the sides to put the thingies. Hmmm.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

In the video, he says that it will work with all three Kindle devices.


----------



## fairoasis (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for sharing. I'm hitting the order button as soon as this post goes through.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks for the link! I have the M-Edge Go cover for my Kindle 2, just got a Starry Night skin, and the only thing I was missing was a way to prop it up for hands-free reading. The video was quite helpful for seeing how the bookholder works with the Kindle. 

I forgot - I did also order the TrendyDigital Waterproof Case, to take along on our upcoming cruise vacation. That should be arriving this week. 

I wonder how long till I find some other accessory I think I have to have? This board is fantastic, but also trouble!!! LOL!


----------



## Perennial Reader (Nov 30, 2009)

Just ordered one of my very own. As well as a treadmill book/Kindle holder. Now maybe I will get in shape and justify reading.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I just ordered. I looked at my K1 and while there is less area than the K2 it should work. On the right side the K1 has that slanted edge which might cause a bit of an issue but I'll make it work. I couldn't find a measurement of the distance between the 2 holder thingies. 

It will also be great for my cookbooks that I currently prop on top of whatever I can find in my small kitchen, bread container, jars anything  . Maybe now I don't knock it to the floor anymore


----------



## KindleGarten (Jan 17, 2010)

I don't know anyone with a Kindle 1 or I'd try it. Probably the only thing about a Kindle 1 is how far apart the two lower outside buttons are. I doubt it but the spring loaded arms might hit the buttons. Let me know what the spacing is, I'll try and measure my BookGem.


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

I ordered one for my Kindle, one for my cookbooks when I am in the kitchen, and one for a friend who reads DTB's.  As a bonus, I am getting another one for free.  Don't know that ones use yet but I am sure I will find one.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Well the good news is it was shipped very quickly, just arrived and it looks well made. Bad news , it won't really work with K1. The 2 arms hit the a buttons on both sides and they are quite strong as far as spring action goes so they press down and put the Kindle to sleep and awake it over and over  . There isn't enough space to navigate the arms anywhere else. The only thing that works somewhat is to put the spring arms on the back side of the folded over Oberon cover, but since the springs are very strong, it kind of bends a part of the cover towards the bottom. I don't want to damage my cover so I don't know. Plus because only the back side is secured, the part with the Kindle kind of tilts as it is heavy with the K1 on it. 

Using it reverse is also a struggle as you all know the rim around the screen on the top is very narrow and one has to be careful not to hit the page buttons. 

It works great for cookbooks though so its not a total loss. But I really needed something for the Kindle. Oh well, I tried.


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Are you going to get another one?  Or is this the end of the experiment   ?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I think experiment over for the time being, I can't afford to buy a lot of stuff and just to see which one works. So its back to overturned coffee cups for me 

In the future, if my K1 breaks down I hope whatever reader I get then will fit.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm wondering if this one might work. 
http://www.amazon.com/iZel-Innovative-Hands-free-Stand-for-iPhone-iPod-Blackberry-Zune/dp/B001DUAQTQ/ref=rsl_mainw_dpl?ie=UTF8&m=A1FJE89RJJ8H8Z
deb


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I bought one of these holders after reading this thread, but I'm not at all happy with it, and don't plan to keep it. My objections to it won't apply to everyone, but may be of concern to some people, so I'm noting them here. 

I bought this to use as a portable device for the Kindle 2. I use a bookstand at home that's made for sheet music, and very light. It works great with the Kindle, but doesn't fold, so it's too bulky to carry around on a daily basis. 

I had two main problems using the BookGem. First, it holds the Kindle too high for my comfort. I'm just 5 feet tall, and after placing the BookGem on a table, and the Kindle 2 in the BookGem, I found I was looking straight ahead to the middle of the page. To read the top half of the page, I had to crane my neck in an uncomfortable way. No good! I think if you're even a few inches taller, this wouldn't be a problem, but if you're my height or less, you might want to think about this.

The other main problem I had was with the spring mechanism. As others have noted, the springs are very strong. I have smaller fingers (goes with being 5 feet tall) and some mild arthritis in my hands, and found it difficult to use the springs comfortably. It was a challenge to set the Kindle or a book up in this stand. I was afraid I'd lose the grip on one of the springs and the Kindle would get a bad smack and be damaged. If you have any hand or finger issues, this is also something to consider. Of course, if you can get the clips on, they do hold things very securely.

A minor issue came up when I tried using this with physical books. I tried a regular paperback, a "quality" paperback of a larger size with thicker pages, and a hard cover book. With all three, I opened the book to about the middle of the book. I found I was unable to use the page turning feature correctly.  The pages sat fine on one side in the outer clip area meant to hold them for easy turning. But when I turned one, the page would not stay in the outer clip area on the other side until I had several pages turned. What good is this? You still have to hold several pages out of the way until you get to that point. 

I will say that the company sent this out very fast, and it was well packed. It's not expensive, and I got free shipping through the BookGem site, so rather than spend a third of its worth to pack it and send it back, I'm going to try to pass it on to someone who might like it better than myself.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

This is good imput as I was thinking about getting one of these. Guess I will reconsider.  I was looking at the M-edge stand but I don't think it works with the case one. Then I saw some cases with the stand attached to the back. I liked the book gem idea because of the one photo where the person is reading in bed on her side which is how I read.  In the meantime I will just use the mini beach chair holder I got at B&N last year.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

nice video


----------



## Patra (Feb 24, 2009)

gdae23 said:


> I bought one of these holders after reading this thread, but I'm not at all happy with it, and don't plan to keep it. My objections to it won't apply to everyone, but may be of concern to some people, so I'm noting them here.
> 
> I bought this to use as a portable device for the Kindle 2. I use a bookstand at home that's made for sheet music, and very light. It works great with the Kindle, but doesn't fold, so it's too bulky to carry around on a daily basis.
> 
> ...


I could have written this! Except that I really like mine. It does sit with the Kindle a little high (and I wear trifocals), but I sometimes just use it to prop my Kindle rather than using the clips. The clips do come in handy, though, when I'm sitting at the kitchen bar with a tall bar stool. I've figured out a way to open and hang onto the clips without too much strain and it's easy to get it out of the clips. I clip my Kindle with the Oberon cover folded back, making it thick enough that the clips in front are closer together, so I can open the clips with one hand.


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

Does anyone know if this will work with the Sony ereader?  I have a friend with a Kindle, I have a Kindle and she has a Sony so we thought we'd order together since if you buy 2 you get one free.  Thanks!


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

It is buy 3 get one free so I need to find one other person who wants one.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

For those of you that do not like this bookstand for whatever reason I posted in the "Why did you choose the Kindle cover(s) you chose?" pictures of the wire bookstand that I bought at B&N for about $6 (another KB'r said it is still at this price).  I use this stand for both my K1 and K2I in their Oberon covers.  It folds flat and fits in my BB travel bags with the Kindles in their covers.  Just another alternative.


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

I use this.
http://www.bookmatesplus.com/products/?category_id=36

It folds flat and is thin enough I can lay it on top of my kindle in an oberon cover and carry it with me.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

So I have had my Bookgem for a while and I thought it fair to update. I didn't think it would work initially with my K1 for reasons I explained in my post a little back in the thread. 

Well, I found a solution and now I can use it and it works perfect. I cut out a piece of cardboard the size of a paperback and I put that behind the folded back Oberon cover. now it keeps the cover straight and prevents a "knick" from the strong arms on the leather. Now this is only an issue as the arms hit the K1 buttons so I have to attach the bookholder to the folded back cover only , the back side of it. the Kindle part sits on the platform that folds down. It is now very secure, straight, no danger of bending my Oberon. Love it. 

I also found that the cardboard helps with my cookbooks. Most of my cookbooks are spiralbound and softcover. So when put in the bookholder, they kind of bend slightly on the top for lack of cover support. Of course that doesn't happen with a hardcover or a softcover that has a somewhat decent cover. My cookbooks are cheap so they are thin on that account  

I might upgrade the cardboard to something different eventually and I also think I can make it smaller. It really only needs to be of a hight of maybe 4 inches or so. That is enough of support for most books and the kindle in the cover. 

As to the strength of the arms, yes they are strong. I have carpel tunnel pretty bad and I can manage. I just pull up one side first, then I pull the other arm. can't pull both at once, my hand wingspan isn't large enough. In the video they do it like I do, pull one up first, then the other. But I lay it down flat on the table as I do it and I don't fold the legs out until the Kindle or book is secured. It makes it easier that way. More control if your hands are weak.


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

Atunah said:


> So I have had my Bookgem for a while and I thought it fair to update. I didn't think it would work initially with my K1 for reasons I explained in my post a little back in the thread.
> 
> Well, I found a solution and now I can use it and it works perfect.


Thanks for the update! This sounds like a wonderful solution.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

cheshirenc said:


> I use this.
> http://www.bookmatesplus.com/products/?category_id=36
> 
> It folds flat and is thin enough I can lay it on top of my kindle in an oberon cover and carry it with me.


like the red color


----------



## cwitter (Feb 12, 2010)

I just love the BookGem stand for my Kindle. I use it every day without fail. I kept looking at covers that can be used as a stand, but many of them seemed to have a fixed angle. I ordered mine from Amazon. It shipped and arrived super fast too which was a plus. It's available on Amazon with free shipping. http://www.amazon.com/BookGem-BG101-Book-Holder/dp/B0006J323C/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=miscellaneous&qid=1266935657&sr=8-1

Love it!!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

cheshirenc said:


> I use this.
> http://www.bookmatesplus.com/products/?category_id=36
> 
> It folds flat and is thin enough I can lay it on top of my kindle in an oberon cover and carry it with me.


I have this one it works great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

ive gotta get one of these


----------

